# Rosewill USB 802.11n wireless adapter



## jnagyjr (Feb 25, 2013)

The literature says the adapter is RWND-N1501UB/RWNDN1502UBE and has support in Linux kernels 2.4 and 2.6, when plugged in, /var/log/messages shows the following:

```
Feb 24 18:48:55 alex-laptop kernel: ugen2.2: <Ralink> at usbus2
```
*usbconfig* shows the following:

```
ugen0.1: <OHCI root HUB ATI> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE
ugen1.1: <OHCI root HUB ATI> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE
ugen2.1: <EHCI root HUB ATI> at usbus2, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE
ugen3.1: <OHCI root HUB ATI> at usbus3, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE
ugen4.1: <OHCI root HUB ATI> at usbus4, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE
ugen5.1: <EHCI root HUB ATI> at usbus5, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE
ugen2.3: <product 0x6254 vendor 0x058f> at usbus2, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE
ugen2.4: <USB Optical Mouse vendor 0x0461> at usbus2, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=LOW (1.5Mbps) pwr=ON
ugen2.2: <802.11 n WLAN Ralink> at usbus2, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON
```
Right now I'm running a generic kernel until I can figure out a driver for this, if one exists. I'm really anxious to get this working as it will save me about $200 (a new hard drive and a copy of Windows 7). Also, I received the adapter as a gift so I'm not out any money on the adapter.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 25, 2013)

That will be a tough one because /usr/src/[Arch]/conf/GENERIC #Wireless NIC does not appear to have a driver for that device. You might wont to try a similar driver http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/rt2800usb#available_devices or maybe it is working and not configured? 

I would also try to extract the driver from the .exe (used for windows) by using unrar, unshield, or unzip. One of those will open the .exe and produce a .inf and .sys file you can use.
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/config-network-setup.html#config-network-ndis

I found the best thing to do is buy a common wireless driver like Atheros or Intel because cheap ones typically use "new" drivers.


----------



## Speedy (Feb 25, 2013)

It has Ralink RT5370 chipset. See this and check with hardware compatibility list.


----------



## jnagyjr (Feb 25, 2013)

All of which tells me, "Too bad if you use FreeBSD because your chipset isn't supported."


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 25, 2013)

For some reason my post is not showing up. #config-network-ndis in the FreeBSD handbook under "Setting up Network Interface Cards" will show you how to extract the driver from the .exe file and use it.


----------



## jnagyjr (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm done trying to get wireless access under FreeBSD. 

Mods, please lock the thread.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 25, 2013)

It may help others troubleshoot their wireless. Moreover, the suggestions made are not wrong. If NDIS can make use of a Windows driver, that's progress. If native-driver-supported hardware (which is usually not expensive) can be used, that is also progress.


----------

